# Some pictures from BAMC 2012



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Roger, you and your group outdid yourselves again. Thanks for letting me help, I feel humbled talking to those young men and women. 

Where else can you go where there are soldiers, a puffy taco, a coyote, light sabers and referees? Lol


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Some more pics*


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

these are great pics (minus the last one with me in it). thanks folks. And as importantly, thanks for being there. We needed the help to do this and without you folks it would have much more difficult. I have a few pictures but will upload those this weekend. My sincere thanks to every 2cooler who made it. Every time I looked around i saw 2coolers doing the hard work, from serving food to picking up plates at tables, to taking extra drinks or food to soldiers to running food from the BBQ pit or cooler to the serving line or hauling garbage. you did heavy lifting and we very much appreciated and needed that help.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd be remiss if I didn't thank The Antonio Spurs Mascot "The Coyote", the Puffy Taco from the San Antonio Mission baseball team and Spike from the Round Rock Express. We had enormous support from supporters like Coca Cola San Antonio, Kiolbassa Provisioning Company, Hill Country Dairies, The Warrior Support Foundation who provided the brisket, potato salad and beans. 
And my thanks to the San Antonio Express News Sports writer Tom Orsborn, to Priest Holmes who - even though he had multiple appointments and appearances already scheduled dd not hesitate to come by and visit with the soldiers. To ESPN the Zone AM 1250 for broadcasting this event.
The Almost Patsy Cline band did another awesome job playing for 4 hours. And to the San Antonio Talons football team who put on a great show line dancing with the soldiers who could dance and with the two ladies from the band. What a great day. We'll be back next year to do it again. Pictures from me tomorrow.
thanks everyone.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*A few more pics*

















































View attachment 464382


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I wanted to share one story from one of the soldiers. I went to talk to him because I loved one of the stickers that he had placed on his prosthesis. He had lost both lower legs and he was fitted with two prosthetic legs similar to the one shown. In bold letters it said "*INFIDEL*". It showed the grit and determination of our soldiers. We do not need to "apologize"! God Bless Our Heroes!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

amen


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here's the album to the photos from the BBQ
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/GOBHuntClub/BAMC%20BBQ%20March%201%20%202012/


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great pix , Roger..Thanks..looks like it was a bang up success...again... Any idea on the 'head count' ?

Who is the fat grumpy guy in the green shirt with the fuzzy head pulling on his ear in ReelTime's first pix..? Looks familiar somehow....:biggrin:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim,
we fed in excess of 600 meals again. We added an additonal 120lbs of beef and 100 lbs of sausage to this years event. We only had about 40lbs of brisket and about 50lbs of sausage left over that stayed at the Warrior Family Support Center when it was over.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the sad reality of this event is that it isn't going away anytime soon. There were more wheelchair wounded this year than last. According to the director of the Warrior Family Support Center they're seeing more wounded with multiple amputations. 25 more were due in this week. looke closely, you'll see men and women in wheelchairs. The sacrifice continues..............


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job guys!.......


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

we only had one problem. Keeping Ted Gentry and JC apart was sometimes difficult at best


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

I can't tell you guys how much respect and admiration I have for your doing this. I was so looking forward to helping as a small way of saying thank you to those heroes. Unfortunately, my father (a greatest generation, South Pacific Vet) passed just before the BBQ and I had to cancel out. Please keep me on the list for next year. 

:cheers: To Roger, Blake, State Vet and all the others who participated. :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim,
I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. that generation is disappearing before our eyes, all the more reason we should thank them every time, every day we see them or talk with them. Without them, we would not be here today. You'll always be in the invitation list to attend this event. Don't give it a second concern.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Roger..please ignore my smart aleck remark about the "guy in the green shirt".. Blake is really a great friend of mine and I wuz just pulling his chain a little. 

Bad taste on my part. Just brought to my attention that in addition to his 'all out' efforts on the parts of the Disabled Vets along with the rest of you guys...he recently went way, way beyond in assisting one of our old 2cool families that are really going thru some rough times...


My personal kudos to ya, Blake/Haute Pursuit.. Extremely well done, Amigo..:biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Tortuga, I didn't take it as anything other than a joke. no offense taken . Blake, Too Tall, JC, Ted Gentry, Pablo, Reel Time, Titus Bass and his wife all worked their tails off - I don't think I missed any names, if I did - please forgive - I'm old - I can barely remember my name on a daily basis.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Roger

looks like you guys did another fantastic job, the smiles say it all.

sorry i had to miss it this year, little crisis at the ranch so i had to head back out earlier than i had planned.

please keep me on the list for next year.

marcus


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Roger..please ignore my smart aleck remark about the "guy in the green shirt".. Blake is really a great friend of mine and I wuz just pulling his chain a little.
> 
> Bad taste on my part. Just brought to my attention that in addition to his 'all out' efforts on the parts of the Disabled Vets along with the rest of you guys...he recently went way, way beyond in assisting one of our old 2cool families that are really going thru some rough times...
> 
> My personal kudos to ya, Blake/Haute Pursuit.. Extremely well done, Amigo..:biggrin: :cheers:


I did not take it as negative either. Blake knows he rocks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Roger..please ignore my smart aleck remark about the "guy in the green shirt".. Blake is really a great friend of mine and I wuz just pulling his chain a little.
> 
> Bad taste on my part. Just brought to my attention that in addition to his 'all out' efforts on the parts of the Disabled Vets along with the rest of you guys...he recently went way, way beyond in assisting one of our old 2cool families that are really going thru some rough times...
> 
> My personal kudos to ya, Blake/Haute Pursuit.. Extremely well done, Amigo..:biggrin: :cheers:


Grumpy ole fart or oldtimers??? :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Grumpy ole fart or oldtimers??? :biggrin:


Most folks are about 50/50 on that one....:rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

It was a great event! I only wish it was getting smaller each year instead of larger. Many thanks to all who helped make it a success!


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

Way to go! Good job again!


----------



## wtl (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive never been to BAMC. I seen alot of soldiers prior to going. 2 OIF & 1 OEF trips. Dont know if I could handle going. Just wanted to say THANKS for ya'll being there for my brothers & sisters.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wtl said:


> Ive never been to BAMC. I seen alot of soldiers prior to going. 2 OIF & 1 OEF trips. Dont know if I could handle going. Just wanted to say THANKS for ya'll being there for my brothers & sisters.


Our thanks to you wtl.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Our thanks to you wtl.


x2


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

X3


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

x4


----------

